# I do believe I'm allergic to hedgies. *sigh*



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have become increasingly more allergic to something in the hedgie room. I suspect the hedgies themselves. Today and last night was really bad. Sneezing, blowing my nose, chest filling up. It has been here and there and getting progressively worse through the winter. I just got my hedgies in the fall. 

I sneeze while handling Riley but never thought much of it. I break out when Whyte pokes me so I just use a blanket when handling him.

I vacuum the room and clean their cages every week. I plan to clean the ceiling fan and the blinds of the room, I have already cleaned all the shelves, picture frames, computer, desk, monitor, etc. thinking that was the issue but I did that last week and it didn't help through the week.

Oh and I put a humidifier in there because the hedgies had a bout of dry skin last week or so which has now cleared up. I was hoping that would help me, but it didn't. 

I have other allergies as well but this is specific to the hedgie room, within 10 minutes I am having a reaction while in there. About 10-15 minutes after leaving it clears up, no medication needed.

This is not cool.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you using shavings or liners? If shavings, CHANGE to liners, that should help. How often are you cleaning their wheels?


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, that's so lame! Like, would you be willing to get medicine or anything for it? I guess it just depends on what you can afford or how bad the allergy gets... I hope you don't have to give up your hedgies  if it helps, though, the suggestion above my post might really help.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She already uses fleece.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I use Benedryll or Claritin and they seem to help me with allergies. Im not allergic to hedgies but it helps out great for my other allergies. That does really suck though and I know it must be hard with what you are going through.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Using fleece. I don't need allergy medicine for the rest of my world so I think I'm just stuck until the hedgies...well...cross over. I'm not willing to take medicine just to enter one room of a house. I wash their wheels every morning, I clean up poopies and spilled food every day. 

I'm seriously bummed. I'll love them until they are gone but then I guess I'm done with hedgies.

*edit, I should note this isn't just sniffling like spring hay fever allergies, I'm having full allergy attacks. That's the only reason I'm so bummed. My computer is in the room and I'm going to have to move it out of there as I can't be on it more than a half hour to an hour at most before I'm having trouble breathing.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. You love your boys so much. 

I would really suggest getting allergy tested at the very least. Maybe it will narrow down what exactly you are allergic to. It would suck for you to feel so crappy every time you visit with your hedgehogs. Maybe there is something that can be done about it. 

I really hope you find a way to help yourself feel better.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Gosh, that has to be tough.
I do strongly agree with trying out all of the suggestions everyone has giving you. For my cat allergies, when I see my cousin's cats, I use Zyrtec before I go and it works for the most part. Also, the allergy test does help. 
Good luck in getting help!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

If she is having breathing problems, she should not risk her life. I asked about how often you clean the wheels. I had a girl who had asthma problems with her hedgie. The allergy Dr. said it was from the dried urine.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I definately agree and wasn't suggesting someone risk their life. I was just giving a suggestion that may or may not help relieve some of the symptoms. It's always best to see a doctor but in a lot of cases people will try a simpler over the counter solution to see if that works first and that was my only intention in sharing the suggestions that have helped me.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this dear. Do with what you feel comfortable doing, but again, like others have said, don't push it if you are having all out attacks.

*hugs*


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

With allergies, it really is what you are willing to cope with. I'm highly allergic to cats, but am on the board of a cat rescue group. I love having them and I take zyrtec daily. Luckily for me, the meds handles my allergies for the most part. On bad days I take a benedryl or two.

I know I'm a bit allergic to the hedgies too. If I get poked it looks like little ant bites, they swell and get red and may itch a little. It doesn't bother me because, more or less, I've gotten used to my allergies.

You may find that your body just gets used to them. I can go days with my own cats without taking meds, but if I come into contact with a "foriegn" cat my asthma may kick up and I have allergy attacks. Rabbits are a big one for me too. My allergy medicine seems like it doesn't work with rabbits and I'm miserable if I come into contact and don't wash my hands and face quickly. I could never own one because of this. Everyone's allergies persist differently.

I would add, that your hedgies may never get completely social if they are only getting clean-up time with you so I hope you can spend more than a few minutes with them a day. 

It is nice that you are going to try to deal with the allergies rather than toss them to some one else, but just like everyone else says, don't put yourself at risk for something more serious.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the support. For starters I'm going to move the computer out of the room so I'm not in there for an extended length of time. I debated taking Riley out to the living room for bonding time but I don't want to spread the dander if that's what I'm allergic to. Maybe I'll pick up a painter's mask and see if that helps me stay in the room longer for bonding time.

The comment about dried urine is making me wonder if wiping out the cage daily would help, maybe its the build-up through the week that is aggravating things. I wash the wheels and change the liner under the wheel daily. I think handling them only in a clean blanket (not one from the cage) will help, too. Maybe I'll change their bedding daily as well, I have enough bedding I could do that.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although at times the hedgehogs can trigger my allergies, it is usually at a time that I'm already reacting to other triggers. Smokey was one that would trigger my asthma though. If I let his cage go for more than two days, I'd react severely. As long as I cleaned him nightly I was fine with him. Handling him didn't bother me too much but he was a very clean boy until his last months. 

Have you tried a hepa filter? It might help. Clean their cages daily and use vinegar in the rinse water of their laundry. Vinegar does help because it cuts any lingering smell on the bedding. 

If you decide to use a mask, use the hospital ones. They keep out far more than regular dust masks.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it possible you are allergic to one and not the other? Is there a way you can separate them and see if there is any difference in your allergies?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Herisson said:


> Is it possible you are allergic to one and not the other? Is there a way you can separate them and see if there is any difference in your allergies?


That's a very interesting idea  is it possible?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a thought while doing a patient transfer today and having to wear a mask due to possible contagious illness....would wearing a surgical type mask maybe help?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm eyeing a houseplant suspiciously. I moved it into that room about December, it had died in a different room and now has come to life but there's all that dead growth in the pot. I have been racking my brain to figure out what could have changed since having the hedgies in there since fall and I haven't had a problem. I'm moving the plant to another location to rule this out.

I'm also wondering if my normal spring allergies are kicking in, thus making me more sensitive to the hedgies, if it is indeed the hedgies.

I rarely take medicine for my allergies unless I have a full attack session. So far those are still limited to the hedgie room. No attacks yet otherwise, not even out of doors on windy days. Just that room.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You may want to do a thorough cleaning of the entire room if it is only happening in there. I know of someone who would be fine, then they would go into their computer room and would start to have allergic reactions. After removing all the furniture and thoroughly cleaning the room, all their problems went away. Their doctor suggested that maybe the problem was dust mites.

Hopefully its not the hedgehogs and is something on in the room, like that houseplant.


----------



## dashedgiehaus (Feb 10, 2010)

(Still loving the name Whyte Darkness) I just saw this article on the RoadRunner home page...

"From Florida to Texas to Colorado, 2010 is shaping up to be a monster of an allergy season. The words "pollen" and "allergy" are among the top 10 trending topics on Twitter in several U.S. cities. Everywhere, it seems, is covered in a fine yellow dust that irritates our lives. Experts say it's the worst they've seen in years."

Here is the link: http://www.rr.com/news/topic/article/rr ... many_areas

I hope it helps to know you are not alone???
Beth

Elizabeth Hatch Reichert
Das Hedgie Haus Hedgehog Rescue


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahhh. Lovely. 

Plant is out of the room and I cleaned out all its dead leaves stuff outside so it wouldn't be putting particles all over the house while I cleaned it. I will clean the cages tomorrow and see how things go. I've pretty much stayed out of the room through the week except to do what's necessary for their food/water. Haven't moved the computer out yet, just avoided the room altogether.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

How's it been going without the plant?


----------

